# texascity dikes



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

has anyone ever run shark baits off the dikes


----------



## way2slickrick (Oct 13, 2009)

With all of the idiot boaters that go and run all the way down 50 yards from the dike I wouldn't even waste my time.


----------



## Vsynk (Jan 4, 2012)

Only sharks I have seen landed off the dike are bonnet head sharks.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

There are some Very BIG sharks hanging around the Texas City Dike (Not Dikes). Your best bet would be off the end, in the corner, but only at night. As mentioned above, there are several boaters that round that corner during the day, especially on the weekends.


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

Tiny said:


> There are some Very BIG sharks hanging around the Texas City Dike (Not Dikes). Your best bet would be off the end, in the corner, but only at night. As mentioned above, there are several boaters that round that corner during the day, especially on the weekends.


 oops dike and thanks for the info


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

porposes will run them out of there......try somewhere else....people are trying to catch some good stuff to eat......sharks are not wanted out there......


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

V-Bottom said:


> porposes will run them out of there......try somewhere else....people are trying to catch some good stuff to eat......sharks are not wanted out there......


 and i guess you think if i fish for sharks there they will come and stay there . so if thats the case i should be able to go there now and just kill the trout and red fish right


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> porposes will run them out of there......try somewhere else....people are trying to catch some good stuff to eat......sharks are not wanted out there......


Bwaaahaaaahaaaaaa!!!!! Next, VBottom is gonna want signs on the dike that say "No Shark Fishing" !!! :headknock LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## txsharkhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

maybe there are signs underwater that say SHARKS ARE NOT WELCOME HERE .


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

LMAO. Next time I fish a popular spot I'll use that. "Reds, trout, and flounder not wanted here, so move on guys!" That's hilarious.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Monsters At the End of the Dike*

Back in the "Old Days" 60's...I was told that they caught a 800lb+ Tiger Shark
right around the end of the TC Dike...That was a long time ago...But the same 
conditions that attracted the sharks to the end of the Dike...Strong Currents 
Clashing, Deep Water, Food to Eat...Are still there...The #'s may have gone 
down, but I still think they are there...
My $0.02,
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

Ive been curious about this. Ill be giving it a try sometime soon.

So railcar, do you work out at Englewood? Im a carman there for UP.


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

Think I will try this weekend. hope no one gets mad at me.


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

jtrux said:


> Ive been curious about this. Ill be giving it a try sometime soon.
> 
> So railcar, do you work out at Englewood? Im a carman there for UP.


 no I work in Goodrich TX. American railcar ind. Let me know when you head down there and we will fill the end with shark rods


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Fill the end of the Dike with shark rods on the morning of the 30th. That would be a fitting tribute for the 2cool meet-up! :sheepy:


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am planning on going to the end of the dike on the 30th to celebrate my birthday. we will have a large group hope their is room for my 9/0!


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

Ill be there tomorrow afternoon if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

Honey badger don't care.


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

Well apparently the ocean ran out of fish tonight. I brought long rods but couldn't come up with any decent bait so I bought a pint of shrimp and drowned about half of them before giving up and coming home. I didn't see anything significant get pulled out.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

railcar said:


> maybe there are signs underwater that say SHARKS ARE NOT WELCOME HERE .


Lmao!!!


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

Watch out for the rattle bugs. Got this one on Saturday.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Now one of those guys could ruin a trip in a hurry.


----------

